# My Zombie Grave Escape - In progress



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Here's my shot at Spooky Sam's Zombie Grave Escape.

Step one find a kind forum member to sell me a massager. Thanks groovie ghoulie

DSCF1958 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Step two add PVC and spend hours trying to get the straps adjusted just right.

DSCF1961 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Step three: make a hand

DSCF2025 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF2167 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Step four: Find a skull/head (skull was from Michael's, and we cut the bottom jaw and reattached so he'll have an open mouth)

DSCF2165 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Continued

Step five: Sweet talk Roxy into corpsing the skull 

DSCF2168 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF2172 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF2181 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF2187 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Step Six: Paint the skull and hand (Still Roxy)

DSCF2197 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF2198 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF2211 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF2213 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF2204 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Step seven: Build a coffin (me)

DSCF2175 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF2200 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF2201 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF2203 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

So I still need to attach the head to the massager, age the coffin and add lighting and sound to the coffin.

Stay tuned! (videos on pg 2 )


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

looking good so far!!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

That is coming along nicely.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

You 2 are doing a wonderful job!


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

Your prop is starting to look real good, what a group effort!!!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Looking good so far, can't wait to see finished product.


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

I thought of having my wife learn to corpse things, but thought again because I would be next!
Prop looks great.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Night Watchman said:


> I thought of having my wife learn to corpse things, but thought again because I would be next!


If she does, make sure she posts pictures:googly:


----------



## Unclecreepy (Oct 13, 2009)

Prop looks great.
I want to see it in action.


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks Roxy!!!
If she does I will make sure my tongue is sticking out at you.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Here's a look at the almost completed zombie. What do you think, should I use the red light or blue light.  Sound will be added also.

I do want to reposition the light to try to get more light on his face. (and age his shirt)

Without coffin light - click on link:

MOV01646 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Red

MOV01648 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Blue

MOV01647 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

My cousins wont believe that i dint make that,even though im no where near that good


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hmmm... I think he should just be lit with plain white light, or maybe a pale amber... The colored light washes out his details. He looks so good (as does the coffin) as is I would want his details to be visible.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Excellent prop! I think the colored lights are a little too bold. Just some softer lighting would bring out the details more. Great work you two!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey, that looks great. I agree, a softer light would help bring out the details but still an awesome prop!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Part of the apparent loss of detail is due to the camera. In person, you definitely see more detail. It wil be worth trying out another light (if we have one), though, because lighting definitely makes a difference. When we were testing lighting on the head by itself (outside of the coffin), we got a great look with a blacklight. Once inside the coffin, that type of lighting didn't work visually at all.


----------



## bohica (Nov 4, 2008)

Great Job! I just cannot seem to get my ground breaker to move correctly, I've spent hrs moving the "tape" that controls the arm and head.....grrrrr.....lol


----------

